# Workshop Layout Feedback



## TimothyHogan (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all…

In the process of retrofitting a small barn into my first real workshop. I put together a small plan on the grizzly site and their antiquated planner. I'd appreciate some feedback on my machine room design.

A bit of backstory - barn is 20×24 with approx 8' ceilings. Hay loft up above will be converted for wood storage and seasoning, making use of the warm california sun. (I'm in Ojai - about an hour and a half north of LA. Temps down to just above freezing in the winter, and 100+ in the dead of summer)

There is a support beam with columns running through the center of the barn - a major drag as it means no big sliding table saw/ combo machines.

I'd appreciate any suggestions and feedback on the attached sketch. Ignore the grizzly model numbers - actual machines are yet to be specified.

Cheers all, and thanks in advance!

Tim


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

The layout looks like a professional cabinet/furniture shop or super DIY shop.

Thoughts:
Shaper can also be used as an inverted router thus you may be able to fit a small slider into the area you have designated for the tablesaw/router. An alternate to the 24" drum sander might be a 15/30 widebelt sander.

? Mortiser, Oscillating Spindle Sander, Disk or Disk/Belt Sander, Moulder, Scroll Saw, Air Filtration, Compressed Air, CNC Router, CNC Laser, Finishing.

Heating, Cooling, Computer.

Good luck


----------



## drcoelho (Jul 4, 2016)

My recommendation, lose the support beam, run an i-beam across the span of the room to support your barn (with hoist, very useful), and get a combination machine.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

In most projects you will go through various stages like milling, dimensioning, joinery, glue-up/assembly, sanding, finishing. Its important to optimize the placement of the machines to accommodate each stage. 
For instance i like to have wheels on the jointer/planer so I can move them out of the way after milling stock. You typically don't need to go back to those machines after you finishing milling. Tablesaw on the other hand, is used in both dimensioning and joinery so I prefer to flip the tablesaw around 180 deg so that I have easy access to it while in those stages (along with the router table, shaper, bandsaw, drill press, sanders). I would also have a dedicated workbench centrally located and push all the machines towards the walls.

The outfeed table could double as the downdraft table/assembly table. This is another good use of space at the appropriate stage of the project since you probably won't use the tablesaw when you start sanding/gluing. If you put the router table there instead, you'd have to walk around the whole thing to switch between them.


----------



## Jeff2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree with Sarit, move the machines to the outside walls with wheels under them. That also gives you wall space near each machine for essential items for each station. There is nothing worse than having to walk half way across the shop for a drill bit, or jig when your in the middle of a project. 
Be ready to change things around some once you actually start working. What looks good on paper isn't always functional once you start making saw dust.
And plan out your wall space. The more you can store on shelves or in cabinets the cleaner your work surfaces will stay. A place for everything and everything in it's place makes clean up quick and simple and its more enjoyable to work in.


----------

